# Covenant Theology and the WCF



## Seb (Feb 23, 2008)

Some of the responses I read in this thread made me wonder - If you subscribe to the Westminster Confession doesn’t that mean you also subscribe to Covenant Theology, at least in some basic form?

So far I’ve only studied the Three Forms of Unity in the way of confessions, (yes, I’m still a Reformed noob) but the way I see it - if you embrace the WCF, without exceptions, then you’re also embracing CT to some degree or another.

Am I understanding this right? 

Take me to school folks, but please be gentle. 



> THE WESTMINSTER CONFESSION OF FAITH (1646)
> 
> CHAPTER VII
> Of God's Covenant with Man.​
> ...


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Feb 23, 2008)

Amen.

The same folks who gave us the confessions also gave us our covenant theology.

rsc


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 23, 2008)

That is somewhat true for us Reformed Baptist also. The Particular Baptist who wrote and signed the LBCF held to a Covenant Theology also. So did those who held to the Savoy Declaration.


----------



## Poimen (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes; covenant theology is the structure of Reformed theology. The famous (or infamous depending on your perspective) Five Points of Calvinism (or TULIP), developed out of a maturing federal theology as expressed in the writings of Calvin, Ursinus, Beza, Bullinger etc. 

Without covenant theology TULIP never would have been adopted or fully expressed _because_ Mr. Arminius adopted a covenant theology that was distinct and contrary to the Belgic Confession and Heidelberg Catechism.


----------



## Seb (Feb 23, 2008)

Thank you gentlemen for your help and clarity. 

Whew! For a moment there I thought I was seriously misunderstanding something after someone (who confesses the WCF) challenged me on the the validity of Covenant Theology.

Being just a layman and new to Reformed Faith sometimes I just know what I know, but I'm not always sure how to defend or explain it clearly and persuasively.

I think I need more  ,  ,  ,  , and maybe even some duct tape for my mouth and typing fingers. 

Thanks again.


----------

